# Best UHD TV Under 75k INR



## Dr. House (Jan 6, 2016)

1. Budget - 75k INR (Prefer Paytm for biggest cashback discount)
2. Display type and size - UHD TV Bigger is better but less than 50"
3. Primary use of TV - Movies 
4. Ports Required - Smoothly can play all major formats via USB Hard Disk
5. Preferred choice of brand - Any brand with good service
6. Any TV/monitor in consideration - 
*paytm.com/shop/p/lg-49uf670t-49-inch-led-tv-4k-ultra-hd-LARLG-49UF670T-ELEC318455FD42B64?psearch=
*paytm.com/shop/p/samsung-40ju6470-...-hd-LARSAMSUNG-40JUAONE5550560710C63?psearch=


----------



## swatkats (Jan 6, 2016)

Avoid Buying online to get free installation. You will get standard 1 year warranty though!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 6, 2016)

Go with LG 49UF670T 124.46 cm (49) LED TV 4K (Ultra HD) @ 75k

Buy it locally if it comes under 75k or in paytm

Link:*paytm.com/shop/p/lg-49uf670t-49-inch-led-tv-4k-ultra-hd-LARLG-49UF670T-ELEC318455FD42B64?psearch=


----------



## Minion (Jan 6, 2016)

lg model has 1 hdmi .

- - - Updated - - -

I will suggest this
KD-43X8500C : X85 Series - 4K TV : BRAVIA? LED TV / LCD TV / HD TV / 4K TV : Sony India


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 6, 2016)

also make sure that TV has HDMI 2.0 & HDCP 2.2 compatibility for future 4K support


----------



## Dr. House (Jan 7, 2016)

Minion said:


> lg model has 1 hdmi .
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Which is better option to that? Should I wait till April as new better models with come around that time?

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> also make sure that TV has HDMI 2.0 & HDCP 2.2 compatibility for future 4K support



Does LG 49UF670T have that?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 8, 2016)

Dr. House said:


> Does LG 49UF670T have that?



I think yes..but u can go to showrooms and check for yourself


----------



## Dr. House (Jan 21, 2016)

Is there anything new launched in my budget at new CES 2016?


----------



## Minion (Jan 22, 2016)

Newer models will cost you more.Get Sony i have suggested above it is a very good model.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 2, 2016)

^^^^
The sony one looks very good on papers.


----------



## Dr. House (Apr 2, 2016)

I am waiting for new arrivals 2016 models. If there is no sudden change I will get the older 2015 model in cheaper price. My budget is still 75k.


----------



## Minion (Apr 2, 2016)

Both Sony and Samsung models already have awesome PQ there will be nothing new for 2-3 yrs in terms of PQ.OLED will take 5 yrs or more to become mainstream.


----------

